# Porsche Cayenne



## Ameya (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi I plan to buy a prosche cayenne S a long awaited dream. Need some advice with regards to the servicing and running cost. I saw a 2009 march cayenne S white run 150,000 kms, with full agency, service history, all tyres are continental changed 6 months ago,with full MAGNUM body kit,( he is giving me the original body kit he changed for free), car is scratchless and accident free( though I'm getting it checked at tasjeel comprehensive check), with panoramic sunroof, tan colour interior finally got him to agree a price of AED 105,000. Want advice if the price is good and servicing cost at outside garage(not agency), at how many kms should you service this car- my Frd tells me that this car is serviced every 20,000kms, and running cost.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Keep a budget of approx. AED 20k/year for maintenance and you will be fine. Remember these are heavy cars that are driven fast, which means you use the brakes a lot. I had to change the brake pads and discs on my Infiniti FX50S and it cost me AED 5k. Am sure Porsche discs and pads are even more expensive.

If you really want a Porsche, then go for a Boxster or Cayman. They are cheaper to buy and maintain.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Purists may argue the Boxter isn't a proper Porsche. 

Big difference between a Cayenne and the other models you mentioned. Try to get 4 people and the weekly shopping into them.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Or buy a VW Touareg.

Same car
Half the price.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> Purists may argue the Boxter isn't a proper Porsche.
> 
> Big difference between a Cayenne and the other models you mentioned. Try to get 4 people and the weekly shopping into them.


True, but it is more of a Porsche than a Cayenne


----------



## Ameya (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. What I'm considering a garage for servicing and not agency I think the servicing cost and brake should be cheaper. Also is it good price I'm getting the car for? Car has done 150k on the odometer, is it worth buying it?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Lookimg at the mileage, the price is a bit on the higher side in my opinion. 

What about this one: http://tnydu.biz/DOmqPS, you may negotiate it down to the same price but the mileage is much lower.


----------



## Ameya (Sep 13, 2013)

Dear Mexican, thanks for your reply, I saw this car, but what I am getting is also as new continental tyres, battery, panoramic sunroof,tan Color interiors with complete magnum body kit. How do I think of price with all this.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, it is your dream. If you think it is worth it: go for it and enjoy!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If anything, the bodykit would make me want to pay even less. None of what you mentioned should affect the price.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> If anything, the bodykit would make me want to pay even less. None of what you mentioned should affect the price.


Agreed - there are some pretty horrendous looking Cayenne's running around here with some extremely "carbage" billy-boy looking bodykits.

In the UK, these would certainly put me off one of these and over here - I would really question the type of life the car has been subjected to along with the hidden faults that are going to cost a fortune to fix - once things start really going wrong.

I would only get one of these cars, if it was still within manufacturer's original warranty (and at that age, these are well above my price range!!).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

In 2008 I bought a cayenne in Arizona, infact it was the 4th cayenne sold here, and two years later I sold it for $ 27k. I just had too much problem and I didn't want to visit the dealership to get it fixed even though it was brand news and everything was free.
A 2009 model doesn't hold value that much, oil change is done once a year or 10000 miles here and it used to cost me around $450
If the car has any problem like electrical which they were notorious in the earlier models then you will be toast. 
Good luck


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ameya said:


> Hi I plan to buy a prosche cayenne S a long awaited dream. Need some advice with regards to the servicing and running cost. I saw a 2009 march cayenne S white run 150,000 kms, with full agency, service history, all tyres are continental changed 6 months ago,with full MAGNUM body kit,( he is giving me the original body kit he changed for free), car is scratchless and accident free( though I'm getting it checked at tasjeel comprehensive check), with panoramic sunroof, tan colour interior finally got him to agree a price of AED 105,000. Want advice if the price is good and servicing cost at outside garage(not agency), at how many kms should you service this car- my Frd tells me that this car is serviced every 20,000kms, and running cost.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


an advice a Porsche Caynne S 2009 with 150,000 km , you better stay away ! 

Good luck .


----------



## galaxy1970 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ameya said:


> Dear Mexican, thanks for your reply, I saw this car, but what I am getting is also as new continental tyres, battery, panoramic sunroof,tan Color interiors with complete magnum body kit. How do I think of price with all this.


finally, did you buy the cayenne ??


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

My boss drives one i think its R though but I know he recently had it serviced and is in the process of getting a full set of new tyres so I'll let you know, hes not back in until tomorrow.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

A Porsche for 105,000 AED? Sweet.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

it's worth bearing in mind the cost of servicing and potential for failure!!!!! I bought a 2 yr old 911 when I arrived and to be honest its not too bad although saying that I don't drive as much as some. repairs can be expensive I had a minor service and the brakes changed as well as a battery and a some wipers all I cost me around 6k.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

People who keep popping up in every post with useless info like (VW is the same car as Porsche, toyota is the same car as Lexus and Nissan is the same car as Infiniti) makes me wonder if they have ever drove any cars their entire lives.

The running costs of the Porsche is very high, I have a couple of friends who bought 2 new Porsches (a cayman & a cayenne) and they both intend to immediately sell it once the service package ends. This is most probably what the seller is doing in your case and you will fall into the trap.

If your budget is 100K I don't recommend you drive a Porsche.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why have we resurrected a thread that's almost two years old? The car will be worth far less now ....


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Why have we resurrected a thread that's almost two years old? The car will be worth far less now ....


But it is still probably "scratch-less" and "accident free" lol. I would never believe in such a story, not in UAE.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Never mind the Porsche trap, I keep falling into the trap of responding to ancient threads!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yussif said:


> Never mind the Porsche trap, I keep falling into the trap of responding to ancient threads!


Hahaha! Just check the date before you start typing


----------

